# Boyes falling behind i schools



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

I think this is because of some feminist teachers. Kids feel with their skin, if a teacher does not like them. Kick butts of feminist zealots out schools!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Seems I recall when going to school, and that was some time ago but if I remember right the girls always did do a little better on the grade average than the boys. Boys always had their minds preoccupied with stuff like baseball, girls, hunting, girls, fishing, girls, cars and oh yeah....girls.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Gohon said:


> Boys always had their minds preoccupied with stuff like baseball, girls, hunting, girls, fishing, girls, cars and oh yeah....girls.


That sums it up right there, were too easily distracted by short skirts, minimal shirts etc etc. Not that im complaining of course.

My mom called me about this report as it was on the news yesterday morning. as boys our minds shut down way sooner than girl's do. She said that the doctors say as long as we do something (i.e. if your right handed, clench and unclench your left hand) it keeps your brain awake longer. Beats me, but it makes for an interesting topic.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I had all female teachers in elementary school.Mostly nuns.Best teachers I ever had.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I had good and bad teachers from both sexes, a bad teacher is a bad teacher.

I also agree on the girls and cars being at the root of it all. I spent most of my high school years in autoshop. Most the time I was workin on cars, but there were a few extra curicular activities with my various girlfriends in the big ole cadillac we had in there.

All in all, what you get out of school entirely depends on what you put in it. My parents repeatedly beat the notion into my head that dropping out was not an option. So I did everything I could to graduate.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

sevendogs said:


> I think this is because of some feminist teachers. Kids feel with their skin, if a teacher does not like them. Kick butts of feminist zealots out schools!


  blink  blink


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Research from WestED has shown that girls learn a lot quicker than boys do... I know I had my mind on other things all the time in school.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah sports......then girls when I got into Jr. High.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Okay guys, don't complain if this is too long, it's just my opinion. If you don't want to waste your time reading it, then click away to another page, without leaving a nasty reply. Thank you!

I just noticed this post right now, sorry to be so far behind! But I think the problem of guys falling behind, is that they just don't get cut any slack by teachers. I didn't go to school at all three out of the four quarters my junior year, and I still got on the A honor roll. I was constantly skipping classes, then coming up with some sorry excuse about why I couldn't make it. You see, if guys come in with the excuse "my car died", the teacher would just ask them why they couldn't fix it. I actually used the excuse one day, that my power-steering line blew off (I know quite a bit about cars for a girl, but my teacher didn't know that!) I told him that I wasn't strong enough to steer my car without power-steering, and with the puny arms I have, he believed me! Also, guys can't pull the "girl card". With any male teacher, you can just start telling them your story about why you were late with "that time of the month", and they cringe and cut you off with a "your excused!!!" Girls are also more creative in their excuses and they are more eager and willing to make them. I think guys have this macho thing that makes them want to get in trouble more than make excuses. My most creative excuse would have to be the time I told my government teacher that the Pepsi truck blocked my car in at the STTC (where I had two of my classes during the school day) I even had the Pepsi driver write me a note for my teacher on his stationary! Guys just aren't willing to make those sacrifices to their pride...or no Pepsi driver would give them an excuse! The reason I bring up tardiness, is because many schools in North Dakota (all public schools in Fargo) have the responsibility grade. This equates to 10% of the student's grade, which means if you are 100% responsible, that will earn you enough points to get a D in the class, so you can pass even if you are dumb as a box of rocks. This responsibility grade also includes behavior, and guys are almost always the ones acting out in class. Anyways, teachers cut slack the same way with homework assignments more with girls too, say they make up an excuse that their PMS was so bad, they just knocked themselves out with painkillers the night before, or they could say "my boyfriend broke up with me" in a blubbering cry! Point is...girls aren't the route of all evil, only some. Teachers are the problem. The reason I say girls are some of the problem, is that guys with girlfriends have to deal with them on their time off from school, and give them attention. My boyfriend was a 4.0 student before he started dating me, I won't even mention how bad his grades slipped...And lastly, guys can't bat their eyes at a nerdy girl for help with their homework, or they'll get slapped in the face for only giving them the time of day when they need help.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

sevendogs said:


> I think this is because of some feminist teachers. Kids feel with their skin, if a teacher does not like them. Kick butts of feminist zealots out schools!


If boys are falling behind in schools, it is due to their lack of personal responsibility! I am continually amazed at the reasons and logic on who/what we can blame for our own individual lack of success at something.

We have become a society that looks to find reason as to why something happens. The youngest generation (Generation ME) as they have come to be called, looks to be handed everything on a silver platter without having to work for it. They have been pampered, sheltered, and coddled throughout their formative years. When they finally step into the real world they are run over headlong by life. They then look to blame or justify why they aren't succeeding.

Now I'm not meaning to pick on you, however look at the way you have typed up this post. I know nothing of you. I have no idea of your age, education or ability. However the word formation, spelling, and logic on which you pose the question gives me somewhat of a perception.

Life is about choices. When you are young and growing up you make choices based on interests you are beginning to form. The choices you make now will determine choices that are available to you further down the road in a few years. If you make smart choices now, and are taught to make difficult decisions, learn personal responsibility and follow through with your commitments, you'll do fine in life.

*What is personal responsibility you may ask?*

Acknowledging that you are solely responsible for the choices in your life.

Accepting that you are responsible for what you choose to feel or think.

Accepting that you choose the direction for your life.

Accepting that you cannot blame others for the choices you have made.

Tearing down the mask of defense or rationale for why others are responsible for who you are, what has happened to you, and what you are bound to become.

The rational belief that you are responsible for determining who your are, and how your choices affect your life.

Pointing the finger of responsibility back to yourself and away from others when you are discussing the consequences of your actions.

Realizing that you determine your feelings about any events or actions addressed to you, no matter how negative they seem.

Recognizing that you are your best cheerleader; it is not reasonable or healthy for you to depend on others to make you feel good about yourself.

Recognizing that as you enter adulthood and maturity, you determine how your self-esteem will develop.

Not feeling sorry for the ``bum deal'' you have been handed but taking hold of your life and giving it direction and reason.

Letting go of your sense of over responsibility for others.

Protecting and nurturing your health and emotional well being.

Taking preventive health oriented steps of structuring your life with time management, stress management, confronting fears, and burnout prevention.

Taking an honest inventory of your strengths, abilities, talents, virtues, and positive points.

Developing positive, self-affirming, self-talk scripts to enhance your personal development and growth.

Letting go of blame and anger toward those in your past who did the best they could, given the limitations of their knowledge, background, and awareness.

Working out anger, hostility, pessimism, and depression over past hurts, pains, abuse, mistreatment, and misdirection.

*In order to accept personal responsibility you need to develop the ability to:*

Seek out and to accept help for yourself.

Be open to new ideas or concepts about life and the human condition.

Refute irrational beliefs and overcome fears.

Affirm yourself positively.

Recognize that you are the sole determinant of the choices you make.

Recognize that you choose your responses to the people, actions, and events in your life.

Let go of anger, fear, blame, mistrust, and insecurity.

Take risks and to become vulnerable to change and growth in your life.

Take off the masks of behavior characteristics behind which you hide low self-esteem.

Reorganize your priorities and goals.

Realize that you are the party in charge of the direction your life takes.

That is an interesting question you pose. You did not expand on why you asked it, whether it pertains directly to you and your life, or if you were just genuinely curious as to the "why" of something you were noticing around you. We all can sense a definite feeling of hostility in your post's tone. Hopefully this provides some insight and direction for you.

Regards,

Ryan


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I think parent involement is 90% of solution, or should I say LACK of involement is part of the problem.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I don't know if these numbers are correct or not but, heard on the radio yesterday that spending on education has increased 80% since Bush has been in office.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

While I agree that taking responsability for your own destiny is an important part of growing up, I have seen some student failures that were a direct result of a teachers failure to teach. The difference being in the teachers that are willing to spend half or more of the class time lecturing and the rest helping those who need it, and those teachers who start the class by giving a reading assignment for the rest of the period and then disappearing. I have no intention of going on a rant, but merely to point out that failures can seldom be attributed to one cause only. Burl


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

While all of the above opinions are good I have noticed another disturbing phenomenon over the past 20 years. When I go to high school career days the girls have broadened their interests, and all the boys can think about is sports. As they come to your display the girls are asking questions while the boys stand behind them talking about what NFL player made the most touch downs last game etc. If they don't get serious they are all going to be stay at home dads in a couple more generations.

I don't blame them I blame society. I remember a neighbor kid and his dad practicing basketball every night. His father should have been talking math, english, and biology with him. These kids all think they are going to grow up to be great athletes, and the truth is one in 100,000 or less will. You need to only look at the colleges like NDSU. Which kids get the bigger scholarships the straight A in high school, or the high school jock?
We should all be setting a better example. I went to NDSU and I didn't have a choice if I would buy the student activity ticket or not. Although they are a great football team I never once used my activity ticket. I was paying 7% interest on my loan to pay for things I did not use. I would never donate money to these clowns, until they recognize real freedom of choice.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I think girls may do better in school at that age because they are trying to learn. When I was a teenage boy I already new everything so I did not need teachers. Gosh I sure wish I still knew everything.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Yea, that's what I told my 17 year old son................ "the older ya get the dumber you get, and just wait cause your peeking out". :lost:


----------

